# Updates on the guys



## Steven. (May 10, 2013)

Hey everyone.. I've been away for a while because banz has been down... Now that he's up..I'm back in this game lol.. Today I cleaned his enclosure and gave him some natural sunlight. Took some pictures to you guys.













Thanks


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 10, 2013)

Wow, I'm seeing red! What a beautiful red iggy you have! What's the temperament like on that bad-boy? 

Glad your lil gu is back up, I know I missed my gal like crazy while she was hibernating.


----------



## Steven. (May 10, 2013)

Rango my friend is actually a male green iguana. He gets this bright orange when he gets some good florida sun. He's also the best lizard ive had. He eats from your hand.. sleeps on your lap.. follows you throughout the house.. he even climbs the stairs and sleeps in my bed lol. He has no cage. He has the whole backyard with a coconut tree to himself lol.. I hope with the work im putting into bans, he'll turn out just as good.

Thanks


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 10, 2013)

Oh my, he's a very manly man with all that testosterone to be that red then.  We used to have one of the red-morph green iggys who was also a free-roamer. But, he always had a bit of an attitude and would tail-whip the crap out of anyone who was a stranger to him.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 11, 2013)

Your iguana is beautiful love the tegu too.


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

Love the iggy

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Steven. (May 16, 2013)

Just an update.. Bans first shed after hibernation took about 2 days.. he still hasnt shed his tail. But im happy hes growing. Im hoping by july-august I can put him in my 4x3x2 enclosure. Then ill use his 40 gallon for a beardy im gonna get in september at repticon. Im so excited!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2013)

Nice group! Such a happy time when they wake up


----------



## Steven. (May 17, 2013)

I was wondering guys.. when bans eats 2 pinkies.. he still looks hungry.. should I feed him 3 or will that be over feeding him?..

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2013)

Maybe move up to the next size. It will contain more minerals and he will be satisfied. I've got a little guy that just woke up about that size eating hoppers.


----------



## Steven. (May 17, 2013)

I wanted to but I bought 100 pinkies at the reptile show because I was too afraid that the next size up might be too big...

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## laurarfl (May 18, 2013)

I know what you mean. Feed three and make sure to dust them.


----------



## laurarfl (May 18, 2013)

Or feed two and offer something else as well


----------



## treysik (May 18, 2013)

At what age/size do you start on pinkies? I'm worried about problems eating.


----------



## laurarfl (May 20, 2013)

It really goes by size more than age. I started give my little ones pinkies at maybe a couple of weeks-month old.


----------



## Steven. (May 20, 2013)

Wondering what the outside world is like..lol

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## Steven. (May 22, 2013)

Anyone know of a good place to get a powersun?.. I've had bans powersun for almost 3 years now and I figured id buy a new one since I gotta get one for my bearded dragon that soon to come.. Every where I see its like 80 bucks

From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 24, 2013)

Amazon is where is get mine. They should be replaced 1x a year.


----------



## laurarfl (May 24, 2013)

I gte mine from reptilesupply.com (they price match) or petmountain.com if I have a coupon.


----------



## Steven. (May 25, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you guys.. today was the first day I feed him raw egg. I mixed it up with ground Turkey. He loved it!!!.. and one more thing. I don't know about you guys but I have had amazing results with the shirt trick.. I pretty much remove all hides and put my shirt in the enclosure. After a week you can notice a difference.. today I came in my room to check on him and this is where I found him..Lol





From my phone to yours eyes


----------



## chitodadon (May 26, 2013)

Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

